# Flooring



## mollycat79 (Dec 14, 2012)

So I've put outdoor pavers down in the chook house with hay in top. Found a square table which we put nest tray on top and roosting ladder. Under have a milk crate on the side with hay inside too. Few bricks to elevate feeders. I put gravel at the back of the square table and in between pavers.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

So you have the roost over the nest?

And what is a outdoor pavers ... (sorry, never heard the term before)


----------



## mollycat79 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmm roost is over a nest box at the moment and there's another crate underneath for nesting. Where is the roost meant to be in a hen house?

Paver are thick clay/concrete bricks but rang in size eg 44cm square and say 5cm thick


----------

